# Flaky horns on goatlings, Is this normal?



## clint (Apr 16, 2009)

Is it normal for goatlings to have flaky horns? They kinda split off with the look that is common in petrified wood.

My goatlings are about 4 months old now. The 3 males are the worst, but even the female shows it a little.If it's something really bad or odd, I'll get you a picture.
I think I'm feeding them all the right stuff,alfalfa,medicated grain, a mineral block,salt block and free will baking soda.
It almost looks like they are flaking down as fast as they are growing out.

Thanks Clint


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

yes, it's normal for this age. No need to worry.


----------



## clint (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank-you


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

The horns get larger around as they get longer so peeling gives them a place to expand.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Its also the way the tips get sharper as they age.


----------

